# اخبار و اعلانات > اعلانات سایت >  معرفی مدیران جدید بخشهای سایت

## مهدی کرامتی

با سلام.

این جانب مفتخرم از طرف کادر مدیریت سایت برنامه نویس، جناب آقای *علیرضا مداح* را بعنوان مدیر بخشهای

 *برنامه نویسی در #C** برنامه نویسی در VB.Net** گفتگوی فنی در زمینه فناوری های مایکروسافت*
 و جناب آقای *noorsoft* را بعنوان مدیر بخشهای *برنامه نویسی موبایل* معرفی کنم.


این جانب از طرف خودم و کادر مدیران ورود این دوستان را جمع مدیران جامعه برنامه نویس تبریک می گویم.

امید است جامعه برنامه نویس با حضور این دوستان با قدرت و نظم بیشتر از همیشه رو به هدف اصلی اش که چیزی نیست جز پیشرفت علمی اعضای آن، حرکت کند.

با احترام،
مهدی کرامتی.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

با درود و تهنیت خدمت کاربران گرامی سایت برنامه نویس، بدینوسیله جناب آقای مهدی قربانی بعنوان مدیر جدید بخش Access معرفی میگردد.

ضمن تبریک این دستاورد جدید به ایشان و اعضای سایت برنامه نویس، امید است مثل همیشه حضور یک عضو فعال جدید در گروه مدیران گامی رو به جلو در جهت نیل به اهداف جامعه برنامه نویسان فارسی زبان باشد.

با احترام،
مهدی کرامتی،
از طرف کادر مدیریت سایت برنامه نویس.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

با سپاس و شکر فراوان از خداوند، بالاخره مخابرات این ده کوره یک فقره خط تلفن به بنده عنایت کرد تا بتوانم تجدید حیات آنلاین کنم.

پس از بجا آوردن شکر، درود و تهنیت مجدد عرض میکنم خدمت تمامی کاربران و همراهان جامعه برنامه نویس، و نیز با مسرت فراوان اعلام میدارم بر اساس نظرسنجی های انجام شده از کاربران گرامی، از این پس دوستانمان آقای *yaqubian* بعنوان* مدیر بخش PHP* و آقای *raravaice* بعنوان* مدیر بخش طراحی صفحات وب* همراه ما خواهند بود. ورود این دوستان را به تیم مدیران جامعه برنامه نویس تبریک میگویم.

انشاء ا... از پس فعالیت بیشتر و منظم تری را بواسطه حضور ایشان در بخش های مربوطه شاهد خواهیم بود.

با احترام،
مهدی کرامتی،
از طرف تیم مدیریت سایت برنامه نویس.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بدینوسیله ورود دوست و همکار گرامی *Mahdi.Kiani* رو به جمع مدیران جامعه برنامه نویسان فارسی زبان تبریک می گویم.

ایشان بر اساس نظرسنجی از مدیران کنونی سایت، بعنوان مدیر بخشهای #C و WPF منصوب شده اند.

مهدی جان، به جمع مسئولین خوش آمدی.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بدینوسیله ورود دوست و همکار گرامی *Mr.Keramati* رو به جمع مدیران  جامعه برنامه نویسان فارسی زبان تبریک می گویم.

ایشان به عنوان مدیر بخش *CSS   ، HTML و Web Design*   منصوب شده اند.

محمد جان، به جمع مسئولین خوش آمدی.

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام،
اینجانب مفتخرم که ورود جناب آقای *حمیدرضاصادقیان* را به گروه مدیران سایت برنامه نویس به عنوان مدیر تالار پایگاه داده SQL Server تبریک عرض نمایم، 
باشد که با حضور ایشان، زمینه ی رشد جامعه برنامه نویسان فارسی زبان بیش از پیش فراهم گردد،

با تشکر،/

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بدینوسیله ورود دوست و همکار گرامی funpatogh رو به جمع مدیران  جامعه برنامه نویسان فارسی زبان تبریک می گویم.

ایشان به عنوان مدیر بخش *PHP*   منصوب شده اند.

دوست عزیز، به جمع مسئولین خوش آمدی.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
بدینوسیله، پیوستن دوستان زیر رو به جمع مدیران سایت برنامه نویس تبریک میگم و امیدوارم این افراد تغییر محسوس مثبتی رو در سایت ایجاد کنن...

آقایان gwbasic و mmd2009 مدیران بخش C#‎آقای geek1982 مدیر بخش توسعه Perl , Python, Ruby
موفق باشید.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
خرسندم تا پیوستن آقایان *raziee* و *xman_1365_x* به ترتیب به جمع مدیران تالار ASP.NET و تالار برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 رو اعلام کنم و به این عزیزان تبریک بگم.
کماکان امیدوارم این تغییر دسترسی ها، تفاوت محسوس مثبتی رو برای کاربران سایت به ارمغان داشته باشه. :)

موفق باشید.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
بدینوسیله پیوستن آقای You-See رو به جمع مدیران بخش T-SQL اعلام کرده و خدمت ایشون نیز تبریک عرض می کنم.
امیدوارم شاهد اثرگذاری (مثبت) بیش از پیش ایشون در این بخش باشیم. :)

موفق باشید.

----------


## Keramatifar

با درود فراوان خدمت کاربران محترم سایت برنامه نویس
طبق بررسی های انجام شده، بر اساس میزان فعالیت، سطح علمی، پاسخگویی به سوالات کاربران، رعایت احترام در قلم و برخورد با سایر اعضا
کاربر MMSHFE بعنوان مدیر جدید تالار PHP به حضورتان معرفی می گردد.
امید است با همکاری شما کاربران گرامی این تالار، ایشان در انجام وظایفشان موفق باشند...

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

با سلام خدمت کاربران سایت برنامه نویس.

بدینوسیله پیوستن جناب آقای *Reza_Yarahmadi* رو به جمع مدیران تالار SQL Server  اعلام نموده و خدمت ایشان تبریک عرض میکنم. :لبخند: 

امید است با وجود ایشان ، شاهد پیشرفت روز افزون در تالار فوق باشیم.


اوقات به کام

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

با سلام خدمت جامعه برنامه نویس

بدینوسیله پیوستن جناب آقای *مجتبی تاجیک* رو به جمع مدیران تالار دلفی تبریک عرض میکنم.
امید است با وجود ایشان شاهد پیشرفت تالار مربوطه باشیم.

موید باشید

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

با سلام خدمت خانواده بزرگ برنامه نویس.

بازگشت مجدد کاربر محترم جناب آقای محمد سلیم آبادی Msalim  رو به جمع مدیران تالار SQL Server تبریک عرض میکنم.
امیدوارم با وجود ایشان شاهد پیشرفت علمی خوبی در تالار فوق باشیم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی.

با افتخار ، ورود جناب آقای Abbas Amiri رو به جمع مدیران تالار Access تبریک عرض میکنم.
امیدوارم با وجود این عزیز ، شاهد پیشرفت های بیش از پیش در این تالار باشیم.


اوقات به کام./

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز برنامه نویس/

با افتخار ، حضور دوست عزیزمون vbhamed  رو به جمع مدیران تالار vb6 تبریک عرض میکنم.
امیدوارم به ورود ایشان شاهد پیشرفت های چشمگیری در این تالار باشیم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.

حضور دوست عزیزم جناب آقای محسن واژدی  رو به جمع مدیران  تالار VB6 تبریک  عرض میکنم و امیدوارم شاهد پیشرفتهای روز افزون در این تالار باشیم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
انتصاب دوست خوبم Hamid_Shrk رو به سمت مدیریت تالار ASP.Net تبریک عرض میکنم و امیدوارم با وجود ایشان شاهد پیشرفت بیشتری در این تالار باشیم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام

به استحضار جامعه برنامه نویس می رساند ، جناب آقای بهروز عباسی به مدیریت تالار C برگزیده شدند.
امید است با وجود ایشان ، شاهد شکوفایی بیش از پیش در این تالار باشیم.

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

با سلام
باعث افتخار بنده هست پیوستن دوست خوبمون *Mask* رو به تیم مدیریتی برنامه نویس ، خدمت عزیزان اعلام کنم ، ایشون در مدیریت تالار *دلفی* همکاری خواهند کرد.



به امید موفقیت هرچه بیشتر

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

با سلام
باعث افتخار بنده هست پیوستن دوست خوبمون *Moien Tajik* رو به تیم مدیریتی برنامه نویس ، خدمت عزیزان اعلام کنم ، ایشون در مدیریت تالار *ASP.NET MVC* همکاری خواهند کرد.



به امید موفقیت هرچه بیشتر

----------

